# كتاب عن التطورات المستقبلية للموبايل بواسطة تقنية النانو



## yahyaab (17 يناير 2011)

اسم الكتاب Nanotechnologies for Future Mobile Devices 
يبحث في تطورات أجهزة الخليوي بفضل تقنية النانو

أرجو أن ينال اعجابكم
أخوكم
مهندس ميكانيك
يحيى أبوزامل

الرابط:
http://hotfile.com/dl/97569641/e26fa1f/0521112168.pdf.html


----------



## abdki (22 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## howkman (23 يناير 2011)

انا بصراحه معجب واحب طريقة النانو تكنلوجيا
واتمنى انه يفتح قسم في العالم العربي وفي هذا المنتدى باسم النانوبروسيسر او تكنلوجيا النانو


----------



## yahyaab (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بكم أخوتي،أتمنى من الأخوة اللذين يؤيدون اقامة قسم خاص لتقنية النانوأن يصوتوا لذلك
فعلا ان تقنية النانو لاتشبه باقي التقنيات فهي ستحدد مصير التطور التقني ويجب لفت نظر الجميع اليها،لتأخذ الاهتمام المناسب،,يمكننا اذا واكبنا هذه التقنية أن نركب قطار التقدم التقني 

أخوكم 
مهندس ميكانيك
يحيى أبوزامل


----------



## shadwo (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------

